

Interesting Church Site in pure HTML - Delmania
http://annualreport.elevationchurch.org/
While some people may take issue with the content of this site, I thought the execution would be of greater interest to the people on this lists. This is all done in HTML.
======
Delmania
I realize some people may look at this site and say the content is not
appropiate for Hacker News. I submitted it though because I thought the
execution would be of more interest. The site is done entirely in HTML.

~~~
knowtheory
Actually... no, the content isn't the issue, i'm just curious how it ended up
on the front page, given the plethora of site that use similar mechanisms
already.

That said, HN's repost factor has increased a lot over the past year, which i
guess one can expect when HN's community has grown in size and diversity. Not
everyone is going to see everything the first time.

Still, these sorts of CSS3+HTML5 tricks have been used in a pile of sites,
there was that awful & racist Pete Hoekstra ad in Michigan. The first use of
this i'd seen was<http://lostworldsfairs.com/atlantis/> And there's Ben The
Bodyguard which put the same effect to good use as in a nior setting:
<http://benthebodyguard.com/index.php>

~~~
Delmania
Thanks for the response and feedback, but I will admit I am a little confused.
Has this site been posted before? This is the first time I've come across it,
since it was shared by an acquaintance of mine on Facebook. I normally view HN
through Google Reader, which I don't believe makes use of the ranking done on
the front page, and I am still very new to sharing information on HN, so I
don't know if there is some kind of etiquette I should folloe.

------
pygorex
Nike has been using a parallax on it's pages for quite some time:
<http://www.nikebetterworld.com/product> \- Still it's a beautiful design and
a great example of the parallax effect, very well done.

The title is misleading. A "pure HTML" site wouldn't contain CSS, JavaScript,
PNG, JPG, videos - modern web design is really the binding together of a lot
of different technologies to create compelling experiences.

Your title translates as "An interesting church site that doesn't use Flash or
some other browser plugin".

------
mvkel
This type of presentation is terrifying for church data.

Religion broken down into pure stats. Gross.

24,233 people indoctrinated in Q1. 33,887 people convinced to give to the
church.

~~~
garethsprice
Whether or not you agree with the organization's goals, transparency can only
be a good thing.

A _lot_ of money flows in and out of a megachurch - it's good to see them
adopt the same level of transparency and accountability as other businesses of
that size (not sure how much they're required to do by law, but putting their
stats up in a user-friendly presentation seems to imply they intend to be
transparent, as opposed to hiding the numbers in a table in an annual report).

------
jinushaun
Very impresively done site, regardless of content. (Atheist here) They
implement the parallax effect a lot better than I've seen others try to do.

~~~
hollerith
I hate it (in Firefox 11). It takes time to learn how scrolling it works, and
scrolling is slow (on my i5 system with fast internet connection).

------
zuralski
It's not quite pure HTML. It relies heavily on CSS.

It'd be much cooler to see what you can REALLY do with pure HTML5. No CSS. No
JS. No bells and whistles.

~~~
bahadden
There is also a fair bit of javascript in there. Disable it, and the side
navigation doesn't work.

------
robertwalsh0
It's really well done, thanks for this.

------
e03179
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=parallax](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=parallax)

A guess the news here is that a church has a website that looks like it wasn't
built by the pastor's son in the late 90's.

------
robwgibbons
Not pure HTML. Includes CSS and JavaScript.

</troll>

